
Chris Cornell’s Wife Blames Prescription Pills - Illniyar
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/chris-cornell-wife_us_591f15bee4b03b485cb1236d
======
Illniyar
Another suicide that has suspicious relation to benzodiazepine usage.

Everytime these days I hear of people being surprised about someone's suicide
I start looking for benzodiazepine connection.

